# Lucky Bamboo



## HowardRoark (Jan 18, 2007)

Recently I've planted a few stalks of Lucky Bamboo in my aquarium, also recently I have discovered that Lucky Bamboo is not a plant for aquariums or being completely submerged.

Now knowing that this plant is better suited with being exposed to more air; I was thinking that I could aid its growth, when it is completely submerged, by adding C02 tablets.

Would that plan of action work, or is it just naivety?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Howard,
The CO2 tabs will not prevent the bamboo form rotting. Get that plant in a pot of dirt!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I have some lucky bamboo growing partially submerged with it's feet in topsoil.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If I wanted an answer to that question I would do some research on bamboo to see if it will grow in swamps, where its roots are always under water. I don't know the answer, but I do know bamboo is not an aquatic plant.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

So it is okay to have this plant grown emmersed, but probably not fully submersed? Good to know!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

its only lucky if its alive.

the leaf portion of the bamboo needs to be emersed.


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 18, 2007)

Leaves out of the water then should keep it alive, or at least it will not rot as fast as if fully emersed in the tank? 

And what kind of soil should it be rooted in if it is in an aquarium setting?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

I've read of several people growing it emersed in their HOB filters. I typically use just cheapo bagged commercial topsoil from home depot of rpotting aquarium plants. Mine LB is in maybe a half gallon bowl.


----------



## General Tso (Aug 7, 2006)

This is my experience with lucky bamboo in the aquarium. I have seven rather large pieces growing out of my 5.5 gallon with the leaves emersed. The roots are in plain black gravel with a medium fish load. I use DIY CO2 on this aquarium. If, the tops are emersed they will grow very well. The lucky bamboo in my aquarium does better than the ones I have in various vase throughout my house. It is a darker green and grows at a much faster pace. It is a dark corner of a sunlit room. I read somewhere that they might grow roots from their nodes, but have only seen one root above the gravel and it was easily snipped off with a scissors.


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 18, 2007)

So, Tso Lucky Bamboo grows well completely underwater? Or at least this is your experiance?


----------



## General Tso (Aug 7, 2006)

No, not completely under water, I would say I have the top 1/4 of the plant sticking out (the part where the leaves sprout from) and the leaves on the plant have grown about 6" since September.


----------

